# ADHD or LPC



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw a news report this morning that said 1 in 5 boys are diagnosed with ADHD, I say it is LCP, (lack of parental control.)


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

LPC...

And failure to engage


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw what looked like a five to seven year old walk in to see a psychiatrist. He probably doesn't need a psychiatrist he probably needs some parenting.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Some children have a genuine need for a psychiatrist (seeing a parent being killed for example), however the problem in the US is not a medical problem, it is a food related problem.

Cases of ADHD dropped rapidly when corn syrup and high chemically produced E-numbered products were removed from circulation. As a result companies were forced to use natural E-numbers (colours and flavours), and the number of ADHD cases dropped from 1 in 15 children to around 1 in 50, still high, but not as high as it was. 

Further studies then suggested that various fast food outlets and mass produced foods which had preservatives and additives in, also caused some cases of ADHD. As a result, EU law mandated that they were removed from the products and it is now around 1 in 130 children that get the diagnosis. 

For a population of 70 million, we have around half a million diagnosed cases of ADHD and as the diets and such like are getting healthier, the numbers are dropping. There is a proven link to food which causes it. Also some pesticides and such like have an adverse affect.

All we need to do, is get people back to eating what is seasonal, locally grown and locally available, and get them growing a lot of this themselves (at least 1/3 should be home grown).


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

nephilim said:


> Some children have a genuine need for a psychiatrist (seeing a parent being killed for example), however the problem in the US is not a medical problem, it is a food related problem.
> 
> Cases of ADHD dropped rapidly when corn syrup and high chemically produced E-numbered products were removed from circulation. As a result companies were forced to use natural E-numbers (colours and flavours), and the number of ADHD cases dropped from 1 in 15 children to around 1 in 50, still high, but not as high as it was.
> 
> ...


That would require responsibility, work and thinking, never gonna happen, the government can't allow that.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

As a parent with a son who is in fact ADHD, I can say that there are SOME who are in fact recognized cases. In my son's case, his brain wiring does not give him a sense of body clock and he doesn't know if 3 seconds or 3 days goes by without help. He is now a functioning married adult with his own son, so this is not just a case of parenting although that can and does play a role.

I see the food connection and my son reacts to some foods. But I see a larger connection in television, which IS today's babysitter. Children sit captivated for hours in a day with very rapid movements on a screen feet from their face -- the sole source of input for many -- which in turn tends to develop or wire parts of the brain to require constant stimulation. Conversely, like diabetes, which is also food related, there can come a point where more stimulation causes shut down instead of hyper-activity levels.

But, at the end of the day, it is not surprising that we see so many BOYS with ADHD, for the constant refrain in their life is, "Sit down and shut up," when they are literally BURSTING with energy that must be consumed or else find a new outlet.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Use them to generate electricity! It's a renewable resource as long as we have unprotected sex. We could stock up on high fructose corn syrup and feed them to help produce more power!

OK, once in a while there is a side of me which bursts into the open for no apparent reason. The preceding message was supposed to be funny. There is no basis in fact on the abuse of children to produce electricity.

(besides it would take 231.5 kids to make enough power for a normal household) not that I actually studied the matter...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You watched the "Matrix" didn't you?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

paraquack said:


> You watched the "Matrix" didn't you?


:lol: I did see the Matrix - in a theater. I don't remember them saying how many people it took to run a household though. I was thinking of a bunch of squirrel cages connected to a generator.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I think for the most part, it is a crock of shit! I am sure there are some cases of it but the majority are not. Especially jr high through college. They LOVE to use it as an excuse. Just sit there and pay attention. When I was in school I ws always wanting to do other stuff besides schoolwork. Don't use some bullshit disorder as an excuse! Sit there,pay attention and do the work. It is always used as an excuse for something they don't want to do. You wont hear them say they can't play a video game because they can't pay attention to it..

Usually, parents are the ones to blame. Instead of telling the kid to pay attention and MAKING him/her do it. They want to feel sorry for them and make excuses. Really, how many cases of ADHD did we have up until the late 90's??? Like I said, I'm sure there are some with their wires crossed or whatever but the majority just need to sit there and pay attention like everyone else. Giving these meds to kids is ****ing crazy!! The meds do more harm than good. But the parents want their child to have an excuse and blame it on some disorder rather than having them actually sit there and do something they don't have an interest in..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

old sf guy said:


> my son has ped (picky eating disorder) he only wants pizza and seems to dislike whatever we are having. My position is...well guess what you are eating for breakfast and lunch and dinner tomorrow and the next day if you don't eat this? Then my wife is all " i was like that too...you can't make him eat it, he will get sick and throw up." and i'm like "throwing up doesn't really hurt you unless you binge on chips and shit...so...so what?" and she's like " you're an asshole and your sleeping on the couch!!!"
> so in closing...my son has ped and i'm getting him pizza.....


lol..


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

My 14yr old son was diagnosed with ADHD a couple years ago.With decent parenting (I think) which included both parents (his mother and I),he was miserable,uncontrollable,cared about nothing or no one.He was also failing at school.Being a friend didn't work,repeated groundings didn't work,trying to help him with his homework didn't work,professional tutoring didn't work and yes we were ultimately recommended to get him to a shrink,so we did.The Dr. put him on a cocktail that took him from bad to worse and would not change his meds.

All you had to do was look at him wrong and he'd start crying,his temper was completely out of control (the holes in his bedroom walls cost 2k to get repaired),and his grades got even worse yet.It was when we found "I hate dad and mom and everybody" etched in his headboard with a steak knife that we immediately took him off his meds and stopped seeing his counselor and Dr.

I was talking this over with my counselor (pain management) at the same time this was going on and she said "that's classic ADHD symptoms" and suggested 2 Mt Dews a day.I was like "what?!" and she then told me his Dr. had him on "dumb down" meds and what his brain needed was stimulated,hence the sugar/corn syrup and caffeine.Give him one before school and one when he gets home.

I'll be the first to admit that I had my doubts,but figured at this point,what could it hurt?

Well,i'll tell you,he is a changed kid,back to being enjoyable to be around (mostly,he is still a typical 14yr old),grades improved (C's and up,which is FAR better than before without tutoring help),mood swings are much less severe with no more violent actions,just simply overall better.Now I truly believe that ADHD is a real problem with many kids these days,but I also believe it is still a highly misunderstood condition and very often missed diagnosed and even worse mis-medicated.

It's been about 2 years or so since things improved and we got our son back.And I still thank my therapist for the recommendation.It good hearing him laugh and seeing him hanging with his friends and just being a regular 14yr old again.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you.In regards to a normal "spanking",absolutely!As in abusively? Never.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I ask this honestly because I thought my oldest must have something wrong with him...but then I forced him to get into sports to burn off the excess energy that young boys have and I would beat his little ass when he threw a tantrum...and now he's fine. Not saying your child is the same...I was honestly just wondering if he acted that way even with the threat of physical punishment.


 Yes my son lost most interest in outdoor activities.He actively rode bikes,his quad,hunted (big into archery),fished and hung with friends prior to this and basically became a computer shut in staying in his bedroom most of the time.But now he's getting back to his regular self,helped me mow the lawn earlier and now I need to call him in from target shooting his bow to get a shower,lol.Yes,he does have a disorder regardless of the name slapped on it,but funny how in a matter of a couple weeks we started seeing improvements in him and still do.He's not perfect,but I never expected him to be.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Glad to hear it...The joys of being able to do things with your children are too special to miss because of abbreviations..so whichever one it was...I'm glad you are now able to enjoy being with your son. As a father of four boys I mean that with all my heart sir.


Thank you again.And I know how you feel with four boys.We have two and my 4yr old is autistic (very high functioning hyperactive spectrum),he's a smart little fart and never meets a stranger.It makes my household quite an interesting and challenging one,haha.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My seven year old, knows exactly how, when and where to push his moms buttons. He "acts better" when i am around, but there is honstly something wrong with him. He can take apart anything, put it back together, give you directions to places he has only been to one time, and sneak food like ninja, But you tell him " son, sit down and do your homework", and his little hands start shaking, his legs start jumping. It is frustrating, becouse he cant control his self. He is finally under insurance, so we are gonna work throu this.
And, yes, he does get punishment from his mom.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> You watched the "Matrix" didn't you?


No, more like "Monsters Inc." :grin:


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> My seven year old, knows exactly how, when and where to push his moms buttons. He "acts better" when i am around, but there is honstly something wrong with him. He can take apart anything, put it back together, give you directions to places he has only been to one time, and sneak food like ninja, But you tell him " son, sit down and do your homework", and his little hands start shaking, his legs start jumping. It is frustrating, becouse he cant control his self. He is finally under insurance, so we are gonna work throu this.
> And, yes, he does get punishment from his mom.


I and others deal with this issue constantly.

One thing that I note is that the time of school work or homework is often associated with punishment or consequences instead of reward. With kiddos tending toward ADHD or one of the other childhood issues (Autism is huge these days), I see reward as the better motivator than punishment, but there must be consequences for wrong behavior that are applied consitently in order to reign in the problems. What does that mean in the real world? Let me illustrate with a puppy training exercise that MOST folks get wrong and see if a few light bulbs go off.

When we let our puppies outside and off the leash, they do what puppies do -- nose to the ground and off running! We call and call and call, we whistle, we entreat, we beg, plead, and finally we blow our cork and the second we get our hands on that beast he is in for a smackdown! Sound familiar? Now, let's see what was reinforced and how. Puppy does what puppies do. Fine. Why should THAT bother us or ruin our day. We already KNOW that is their nature. Sooner or later, puppy's attention turns from whatever he is chasing to you and he turns to his next favorite thing, being with you, bounding back, ears-a-flopping! Instead of being rewarded for turning his attention to you and coming in the RIGHT direction, he is blasted! What is cemented into the mind of Mr. Puppy? Going home or coming when called means I get my @SS kicked! What would work better? Perhaps setting aside your own emotional failings and realizing that REWARDING puppy the SECOND he turns his attention to YOU and turns in the RIGHT direction -- toward you -- HE WINS and gets rewarded in three ways. A treat -- something tangible, a pat -- something physical that is pleasing and not threatening, and kind fun words -- that build up and do not tear down (you are a good boy, coming home to me...). Puppy begins to formulate in his little pea brain that coming home when you call is WORTH THE EFFORT and he will turn to look the next time. Reinforcement will insure that he always comes home when you call.

Translate from puppy to boy... He sits to do homework... What tyically happens? He gets yelled at, pinched, poked with pins (sad, but true example from my wife's own life, that was HER mother's favorite motivation technique and she still gets the shakes when she sits to read), and otherwise PUNISHED for doing just what boys do when confronted with homework. The law of unintended consequences is fully at work! Rather, seek out the natural rythyms of the boy. Reward for even small gains. Offer consequences that you can live with (not, "I'm going to break your arm if you do not sit here and do your math" -- that is both stupid and worthless as a motivating tool because both of you know it is only noise) and them stick with the consequences. They do not bother YOU. They are for him! Your life goes on just fine whether he insists on taking a consequence or not. He cannot push your buttons, and he gets rewarded for doing the right thing, which is a win-win for all.

By the way, I agree with the concept of children being exposed to all sorts of food. If they do not like it today, they will like it by tomorrow at supper because by then they will know true hunger. With that said, however, EVERY CHILD (every person) has the right to simply not like some things. That is human nature, but no one HATES everything except grilled cheese or pizza... That is pure BS and shame on whomever continues that rather bad family practice into the lives of their children. Me, for instance... I, for whatever reason, simply cannot put an egg into my mouth in any form where it is still white and yoke. Scramble them and I'm good, and in fact, I LOVE omlets, scrambled eggs, etc., but I still, in middle age, cannot eat a fried or hard-boiled egg without a reaction. I can dislike that form of food and it is ok and I've learned to live with it. Other foods that I really didn't care for in my youth are now favorites. Some foods with textures or tastes that run to the exotic may take time to become favorites, but every child should at least taste and try them -- often.


----------

